# Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello all, 

It's been a while since anyone posted here, so I thought I would let you all know the delivery schedule has been updated on the new LGB website: 

http://www.lgb-bahn.de/ 

For all you RhB fans, there is also a .pdf of the new intermodal postal container car scheduled for delivery in August, which looks very good indeed. It's not a repaint of the previous container cars, it looks like they did it right. 

Keith


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

Yes thanks , its been a dry spell


----------



## Art (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I have been afraid that LGB was going to just die and blow away.

Art

_(Deleted duplicate reply, SteveC mod.)_


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a current update: 

All 2008 new products that are currently deliverable: 

20313 DB Ellok 101 035-4 
20405 RhB Ellok Ge 6/6I 1411 
21940 DB Diesellok 220 076-4 Ep. IV 
22310 SBB Cargo Ellok 481 005-7 

30553 RhB Personenwagen B 2081 
31040 DR GepÃ¤ckwagen 975-583 
33610 DR Personenwagen 900-234 
33704 DB Personenwagen, Jever Pils; Verbandsartikel 

40813 RhB GÃ¼terwagen Xk 9043 
40883 Ã–BB Hochbordwagen 
40884 SBB Hochbordwagen 
40893 Speditionscontainerwagen 
42523 HSB-GepÃ¤ckwagen 905-151 
43883 RhB Hochbordwagen, Holz 
45883 DB Hochbordwagen 
45893 RhB Containerwagen COOPïƒ¢ Erdbeere 
45894 RhB Containerwagen COOPïƒ¢ Gerbera 

Middle of August 2008 other new prodcuts will be delivered. One outstanding example is the SÃ¤chs. IV K â€" Art.-Nr. 24841, which operate in Ruegen and of course the re=introduction of HSB CafÃ©wagens (Art.-Nr. 32734). 


All new products in August 2008: 

24841 RÃ¼.KB IV K Dampflok 99 594 
30674 RhB Personenwagen 2. Klasse 
32734 HSB Cafewagen 
36314 DB Personenwagen, 1./2. Kl. grÃ¼n 
36315 DB Personenwagen, Bm 232 grÃ¼n 
40894 40 Jahre LGB JubilÃ¤umswagen 
43263 Herforder Bierwagen 
47890 RhB Post Containerwagen 

In September 2008 maerklin will deliver the Glacier Express Servicewagonb of the RhB/MGB modern Glacier Express. This form variations will be a highlight of any consist. Also the form variation of the 1. Kl wagon of Rhb's Arosa-Express wiull further enhance the RhB offering and compelte an even more prototypical look. 

Fans of the German Railroad main line DB will get the passenger cars matching to the V200 the blue Am 203 which will further logically extend DB's consxzit offering as it could be seen in the 70th. 

The following delvieries are scheduled for September 2008: 

22390 RhB Triebwagen B 4/4 30 
23741 DB Dampflok 99 2421 
24842 RÃ¼.KB IV K Dampflok 99 594, Sound 
31350 DR-Personenwagen 970-583 
31903 RhB-Steuerwagen B 1701 
33664 RhB Speisewagen Glacier-Express 
35093 K. SÃ¤chs. Sts. EB Personenwagen K24 
36313 DB Personenwagen Am 203 
37675 RhB Personenwagen As 1256 
42123 Persil-Kesselwagen 


This is a translation by Axel Tillmann of Train-Li-USA. OF course all of our customers will receive their orders accordingly ina timely fashion.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

Just a reminder - the delivery schedule on the lgb-bahn.de web site is being updated on a regular basis, looks like roughly once a month. 
I have followed these updates to keep the information on www.gbdb.info up to date - for many of the new 2008 items, LGB/Maerklin actually met the planned delivery date, some ended up being pushed out a month and the odd one two months. 
A heck of a lot better than Kiss where promised delivery dates are usually missed by a year or more or the product is cancelled completely.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, they have put more effort into posting and meeting their deadline dates than most (if not all) of the other manufacturers. I've been quite impressed, actually, considering their operational constraints. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Not only that Keith, 

I found that the "new" LGB is much more responsive, flexible and are bending over backwards to satisfy the customer. 

They "fixed" the problem of the club car orders never getting to them for me and a number of my friends (where the coupons vanished between North America and Germany) with essentially no effort on my part............ 

Replied to every email I had sent honestly, factually, promptly and without beating around the bush........ 

Initiated that V200/V220 recall without hesitation....... 

I must say, I'm impressed. 

Regards, Knut


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

Knut, 

Your report is good news. With them offering less than one tenth of the products provided by the old Lehmann, they better be good at P.R. 

Jack


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By thekollector on 08/30/2008 5:26 PM
Knut, 
Your report is good news. With them offering less than one tenth of the products provided by the old Lehmann, they better be good at P.R. 
Jack


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Also consider there is no OFFICIAL distribution for North America. 
LAO


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Ltotis on 08/30/2008 6:52 PM
Also consider there is no OFFICIAL distribution for North America. 
LAO




True.......... 

but you know addicts. They stop at nothing to get their regular fix, "LGB" fix that is.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

August has been a pretty busy month for Maerklin/LGB I must say. 

They shipped a whole slew of the new 2008 items - not to the US or Canada unfortunately: 

36313 DB Passenger Car Am 203 blue 
43263 Herforder Beercar 
24841 Ruegensche Kleinbahn IVK 99954 Steam Loco 
40894 Containercar 40 Years LGB 
41354 Meisel Beercar 
32734 HSB Cafe Car 
31076 Zillertal Buffet Passenger car 
36310 DB Passenger Car Bm 234 green 
36314 DB Passenger Car Am 203 green 
36315 DB Passenger Car Bm 232 green 

Pretty much per schedule that Axel posted above but missing those two items from what I see: 

30674 RhB Personenwagen 2. Klasse 
47890 RhB Post Containerwagen


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Knut, thanks for the update. I'm looking forward to their new post container. 
Here is the one I made a while back:


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

Wow!!! 

Beautiful job Keith, 

How do you do the lettering? Especially the white one. 

Does anyone actually sell decals that are usable? 

Regards, Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Knut! 

The white stripes are painted, but the large slogan is white vinyl lettering. I did the typesetting work then got a local print shop to make me the vinyl decals out of very thin sheets. They worked very well. I'm sure the whole thing ended up costing me more than what the LGB one will be, but I got the satisfaction out of making it.  

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 09/12/2008 12:25 PM 
.........but I got the satisfaction out of making it. " border=0>" border=0> 
Keith 


Not only that but yours is also unique. 
This is the LGB one:


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

It sure looks like they did an excellent job on this one...I bet it will be very popular. I'm just building one of the newest four-axle drop deck RhB cars to carry mine (Sb 65675). 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

I just checked the LGB/Maerklin website, and they have now posted the shipping schedule for September. It looks like the post container will ship in October. 

http://www.lgb-bahn.de/ 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

The October shipping schedule is now posted, as well as a picture of the new catalog. Looking through the latest list shows that the little RhB switchers are no longer in production, and sadly the Ge6/6ii is no longer listed. 

Keith


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

Hello all, 

Marklin has posted the November update for their shipping schedule: 

http://www.lgb-bahn.de/pdf/lgb_liefertermine_gesamtsortiment_2008-11-28.pdf 

At first glance it looks like some slippage to 2009 for a few items. It looks like the weathered RhB tank car and RhB postal container car will make it by Christmas, though. 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Keith -

The weathered RhB tank cars already arrived at the dealers earlier this week and besides the postal container cars, all of the LGB club cars other than the US boxcar, will also be shipped to the dealers well before Christmas.


Knut


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Knut,

How do the weathered tankers look? Are there any pictures circulating yet? 

Keith


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

*RE: Updated LGB/Maerklin delivery schedule & products*

Only the official LGB picture so far


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

As in real life - the actual cars differ in their weathering - so it is defiantely not done via computer controlled spray machine. The last one we have in stock has has more rust effects and less oil smear. So if anybody would post his car, you wouldn't know if you are getting the same car.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right, Axel. Mine arrived and here is a side by side comparison with a non-weathered version. There are several minor detail changes--railing brake mount, identification plates are different etc. It is not as heavily weathered as the promo shot, but it is just enough to take the 'shine' off.

Keith


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

*Just an FYI, The one i have left in stock is weathred more than yours.*


----------



## GrizzlyFlatsFan (Jan 5, 2008)

The one I received from a German dealer is hardly weathered at all.  No shine, but I don't think that I would consider it very weathered.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Maerklin has just updated the delivery schedule for the 2009 products: 

http://www.lgb-bahn.de/pdf/lgb_liefertermine_gesamtsortiment_2009-07.pdf 

Keith


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

They seem to ask Black Market prices now: 

http://www.glendalejunction.co.uk/Stoppress.html 

Have fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Any news from LGB is GOOD news! 
Little Paulie


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

Maerklin/LGB has updated their delivery schedule for September: Great news! The RhB 40920's should soon be shipping and it looks like most new items will be delivered before Christmas. 

Keith


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

as a red box guy 

at the listed, and even street prices ive seen, 

-christmas wont be as much fun as it used to be=almost 650 for an f unit -450 for smoothsides-100 plus for cars- 

the increases are very steep-especially for american style equipment 
if there are any quality issues they will have a tough time 

having seen the Durango and Silverton US style coaches and handled them 
- i was mightily unimpressed with the quality of paint and overall finish 
-hard to explain exactly what it was 



-but more plastic and toy like-just not the same attention to detail and quality-


im not certain but the older LGB versions of the aspen gold cars may have been painted and these may simply be unpainted plastic-not sure, but thats how it struck me-it reminded me of very old n scale rapido product -high quality as far as functionality but toy like and crude finishes-



otoh the HEBRIE UP/ MP car was a very nice rendition 






 lets hope that marklin gets an idea of the real market  






on a positive note tho, the paint schemes are improving-the c and s stock cars and conoco tanks are nice, as are the WP&Y box cars


and i even like the green version of the uintah mallet-despite not being a prototype scheme-the engine is a wonderful model






i am glad track is re appearing-looking forward to some flex track


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I was about fifteen when I got my first N scale Arnold Rapido trains. Looking back and remembering them, they were indeed crudish. On the LGB note, I have said all along that the Lionel story is the LGB story. Older Lionel trains were sought out over the new Fundimensions trains in the seventies and early eighties. It seems that Lehmann era LGB trains are preferred, particularly when you browse Ebay. Lets see what happens in the next year or so.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, I think it depends on what you're buying. Last year I bought a new LGB loco (DCC with sound) and paid less for it than I did for a similar loco many years ago...and the latest car prices (RhB) are very reasonable. I can't speak for the US stuff, but compared to Aristo and USA anything will seem expensive. Personally I'd like to see LGB abandon the standard gauge stuff because to compete there is just a race to the bottom. If they concentrate on making accurate rolling stock for a reasonable price they will be fine...and the latest narrow gauge offerings seem to be doing just that. 

Keith


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

amen Keith 

love the entire LGB approach to the world of narrow gauge 



but did fall for the mike and f's -just too grand when first offered


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Cougar Rock Rail on 30 Sep 2010 02:12 PM 
I can't speak for the US stuff, but compared to Aristo and USA anything will seem expensive. Personally I'd like to see LGB abandon the standard gauge stuff because to compete there is just a race to the bottom. 
Keith 

How true. In fact, maybe abandon the US N-G stuff also, apparently cheap price won over quality in some of that market too.

Unfortunately, I see another older European toy company of my childhood that is reportedly doing well despite the global economy, but they are now going into strange markets, whole new product ranges, and mass-marketing "licensed" products of movie and other themes.....may work, or be another EP Lehmann in the works?


----------

